# Mvp With Mpt3 Advice



## Mufasa (26/5/14)

So I bought the MVP and MPT3 at the meet on Saturday. I have been scouring the forum for advice on the settings, but struggle to find the answers to my questions.
Rob advised me to start on 8.5 Volt and 3.5 Watt - I friggin hope I've got this correct. Now my question is, what happens when I change these settings or what am I trying to achieve when changing the settings? I saw a post on this forum, but for the life of me, I cannot find it again. I would appreciate it if someone can just point me in the right direction or send me the link to this post.


----------



## BhavZ (26/5/14)

Hey man

I think you have those numbers a bit mixed up, it would 3.5Volts and 8.5Watts.

I would say stick to watts, the benefit of watts is that no matter what coil you put in, the device will regulate itself to ensure that you push out the watts that you have chosen where as with volts a constant amount of volts are pushed out and it may be too high for your coil resulting in burnt taste etc.

I would agree with @Rob Fisher and say start out at 8.5watts. then slowly go up and down to see where you find the most enjoyment out of your vape.

Going higher in watts will result in a warmer vape and going down in watts will result in a cooler vape. The temperature of vape is a personal preference and you will need to play around with the settings to find your sweet spot.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mufasa (26/5/14)

Thank you BhavZ. That does help. I will play around with the Watts, but just a question. Can I do damage to anything if I increase the Watts?


----------



## BhavZ (26/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thank you BhavZ. That does help. I will play around with the Watts, but just a question. Can I do damage to anything if I increase the Watts?


Not really, the only thing that would be unpleasant would be a burnt taste if you turn the watts up to much, the moment that happens just dial down the watts and you should be back in business

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (26/5/14)

Thank you BhavZ. I will play around with these settings for now and see how it goes.


----------



## phanatik (26/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> So I bought the MVP and MPT3 at the meet on Saturday. I have been scouring the forum for advice on the settings, but struggle to find the answers to my questions.
> Rob advised me to start on 8.5 Volt and 3.5 Watt - I friggin hope I've got this correct. Now my question is, what happens when I change these settings or what am I trying to achieve when changing the settings? I saw a post on this forum, but for the life of me, I cannot find it again. I would appreciate it if someone can just point me in the right direction or send me the link to this post.



@Mufasa you made an excellent decision with the MVP. I am a recent convert to the ways of vaping too.
8.5 - 9.5 Watts has been my general area of preference.

Enjoy Bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

it's awesome to see all the MVPs going around!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> So I bought the MVP and MPT3 at the meet on Saturday. I have been scouring the forum for advice on the settings, but struggle to find the answers to my questions.
> Rob advised me to start on 8.5 Volt and 3.5 Watt - I friggin hope I've got this correct. Now my question is, what happens when I change these settings or what am I trying to achieve when changing the settings? I saw a post on this forum, but for the life of me, I cannot find it again. I would appreciate it if someone can just point me in the right direction or send me the link to this post.



MVP is an excellent device. Battery life is epic. 

Also remember that different juices "like" different power settings. So what works well for you for one juice may be slightly different for another juice. 

The power can also change the taste slightly. I have found that for example with a sweet juice it gets sweeter at lower power. At high power it gets less sweet. 

Another thing to remember is that higher power makes for a more intense vape but drains the battery a bit faster. 

Ps- check how many puffs you get and use your puff counter as an indication of battery life. Very useful feature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (27/5/14)

There are basically 3 things that determine your vape quality:
* Your resistance of your coil - measured in Ohms
* Your juice's composition 
* How much power is being used to fire your coil

Basically, the settings allow you to get a cooler or warmer vape. Some juices taste better with a warmer vape, others better on a cooler vape. Also, warmer vapes seem to deliver more nicotene, so when the craving hits bad, I often dial it up a notch

When you use the Volts setting, it basically sends the set voltage to the MPT no matter what the coil setting is at. So the best is to start on a low setting, and move it up until you get a nice vape.

When you use the Watts setting, it basically calculates the voltage that suits the coil that you are currently using. Watts is great for when you are swapping atty's around often, as it tries to give you a similar vape. 

On the mPT2's the coil is build in such a way that it has a little rubber seal at the bottom, which the coil is actually touching. On them, if you dial your Voltage up to high, can actually burn that little seal, and then you get a nasty rubbery taste. 

I'm not sure if that issue was resolved with the mPT3's, but they are dual coils, so I would hope they did.

But basically, if you get a burnt rubber taste/smell you know you've gone to far, and should dial down.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------

